# Sonic RS Shift Knob & Boot



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Found what I was looking for..they are asking $140 for the assembly which comes with the boot and knob together. Funny how I would generate 96 views and not one comment. Way to go for the help gentlemen.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

I honestly had no idea, and haven't had time to take a look. And I don't know about something I just keep my mouth shut. 

Sorry though!

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Easy there road rage, bet 96 people came in thinking you had already done the change. 
Glad you found what you were looking for. Care to show links or pics of what you want to do?
$140 seems steep to me.


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

I just ansy seeing some bs posts generate pages worth or responses and my ish ignored...either way this is what I was pondering on. I decided to switch the Sparco knob (there is a post on this thread somewhere that has pics of it) and was very happy with it until the following occured.

1) the "leather" on the knob started wearing out on the upper portion of the knob.

2) Anyone outside of a Cruze/Sonic owner since changing the knob (Valet, car wash detailers, stereo/shop workers) cannot figure out how to put in reverse without a **** diagram

3) The non-threaded Sparco knob doesnt have that tight fit because of reason 2---someone loosened up the knob and compromised the plastic piece that goes over the metal shaft so knob it has a lot of play (wiggle-room) for a slight centimeters-worth of rotation.

I would like to replace the knob with a GM Parts bin special and came up with 2 options. Use the Sonic RS knob (because of the red stitching) and eventually continue on with the red stitch theme or figure out how to put a Regal GS or CXL manual knob (after figuring its release mechanism)


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I just used google and yeah it's nice. You have the black and red interior I take it? That should have been something the cruze got with blue and red interior choices.


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> I just used google and yeah it's nice. You have the black and red interior I take it? That should have been something the cruze got with blue and red interior choices.


Yes I have the red and black interior. I believe the new 2016 Cruze's come with the shifter on the Verano/Regal with the auto looking lift mechanism.


----------

